# Ryanair Boarding Pass



## roker (27 Jul 2014)

I just tried to print a boarding pass for my granddaughter and I find that I cannot check her in because her passport went out of date this month. It asks for passport number and details for every option, why do we need a passport from Dublin to Manchester? it was not like this last time I checked in.
The only other alternative given is a EU identity card,


----------



## jhegarty (27 Jul 2014)

You need a valid password for any flight with them.


----------



## Gervan (27 Jul 2014)

Sorry Roker, I am hung up on the idea of travelling 





> from Dublin to Ireland?


. 
One of my pet peeves is that Ryanair destroyed the flights from Cork to Dublin. Where can one fly with Ryanair from Dublin, and still land in Ireland?


----------



## roker (27 Jul 2014)

Sorry I should have said Dublin to Manchester. The options they give is a Passport or a EU/EEA government issued national identification, and Ireland does not issue EU Identity cards (cannot use driving licence), The Passport is still a valid ID and it is within the EEC so I must ask why it cannot be used.


----------



## Steven Barrett (28 Jul 2014)

No one will accept an out of date passport. 

With freedom of movement within the EU, there should be no need to carry a passport when travelling around Europe but unfortunately, they are Ryanair's rules.


----------



## Jim2007 (28 Jul 2014)

SBarrett said:


> With freedom of movement within the EU, there should be no need to carry a passport when travelling around Europe but unfortunately, they are Ryanair's rules.



Under the Schengen Area rules, you are required to be able to identify yourself to the authorities at all times when requested to do so.  The only form of identity which the authorities are obliged to accept is a passport or a national identity card (which Ireland does not have), although they sometimes accept other forms of identity such as a driving licence.


----------



## roker (28 Jul 2014)

The boarding card link does not give an option to give a driving licence, the pull down menu is only Passport or EU/EEA Identity card which does not exist. It's a good job the fare was only €34, but that is Ryanair gain.


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Jul 2014)

Just fly with Aer Lingus or FlyBe or BA if you don't have a valid passport and are flying to the UK. They don't require passports, only Ryanair.

In fairness their rules are visible, it's your grand-daughter's fault that her passport is out of date, not Ryanair's.


----------



## elcato (28 Jul 2014)

You could try putting in a future date with the month wrong. Chances are they will not notice the date on her passport when she is boarding.


----------



## Time (28 Jul 2014)

They are in such a rush that even a cursory glance on the name often is all that happens.


----------



## roker (28 Jul 2014)

Thank, but I would worry about getting stranded on the way back, of course it's her fault but this must be a recent change.


----------



## Steven Barrett (28 Jul 2014)

It's not recent at all. Ryanair have always insisted on passports as the acceptable form of id. Aer Lingus accept your driving licence.


----------



## roker (28 Jul 2014)

I just picked this up off the BBC site, which contradicts things said

Which EU countries are not party to the Schengen agreement? 
The UK and Republic of Ireland have opted out. The UK wants to maintain its own borders, and Dublin prefers to preserve its free movement arrangement with the UK - called the Common Travel Area - rather than join Schengen. 
The UK and Ireland began taking part in some aspects of the Schengen agreement, such as the Schengen Information System (SIS), from 2000 and 2002 respectively


----------



## seantheman (28 Jul 2014)

roker said:


> I just picked this up off the BBC site, which contradicts things said


 
Unfortunately for your Grandaughter, none of it contradicts the fact that you need a valid passport to travel with Ryanair.


----------



## ashambles (29 Jul 2014)

The primary problem is the passport is out of date. Ryanair insisting on an up to date passport is well known and isn't something that you can fix. 

While our passport service isn't great there are ways of getting a passport relatively quickly.

It used be a bigger deal when there were internal flights, Ryanair wouldn't allow people fly between Cork and Dublin without a passport. Ryanair happily turned away do-you-know-who-I-am-dignitaries without passports such as TDs at the airport, a lot to be said for no exceptions rules.


----------



## dereko1969 (29 Jul 2014)

roker said:


> Thank, but I would worry about getting stranded on the way back, of course it's her fault but this must be a recent change.



If she gets stranded all she need do is book a flight with the non-passport requiring airlines, or book a sail/rail ticket
http://www.virgintrains.co.uk/tickets-offers/dublin-trains-ferries/


----------

